# what is the most venomous spider??



## soulreaver_x01 (Jun 2, 2007)

ok,i need to know what is the most poisionous spider in the world??my gf"s family says the daddylong legs.i think they r full of poop,and want to know the truth!!lol


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

soulreaver_x01 said:


> ok,i need to know what is the most poisionous spider in the world??my gf"s family says the daddylong legs.i think they r full of shit,and want to know the truth!!lol


WRong section of the forums, but no it's not the daddy long leg. They did an episode on Mythbusters and busted that one. 

I think it's some kind of Brazilian spider.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 2, 2007)

soulreaver_x01 said:


> ok,i need to know what is the most poisionous spider in the world??my gf"s family says the daddylong legs.i think they r full of shit,and want to know the truth!!lol


That's funny....AS far as I know the ones that do the most damage from my knowledge are the funnel web, brown recluse, and black widow.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2007)

The daddy long leg thing has been floating around since I was little. Something about they are deadly but dont carry enough venom to hurt you and cant pierce your skin with their fangs......... total myth,   

As for what one is the most deadly...... Heck I dont know Ill funnel web? I know there are few of those that are mean sobs. I know someone knows so I will wait for the answer like you.


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 2, 2007)

_Phoneutria fera_, I think...


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> That's funny....AS far as I know the ones that do the most damage from my knowledge are the funnel web, brown recluse, and black widow.


Funnel web is also another guess I would say, but definately not Latrodectus spp. or L.reclusa


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> _Phoneutria fera_, I think...


What the heck is that?

Black widows I guess could be in the top 5 but I read up on them and it seems only people with immune deficiencies are at major risk. A healthy man would get really sick, but I don’t know that it’s as serious. This is an interesting subject though. 

Recluses are also pretty bad but they can be treated. Dying from them is rare. You will have a nasty scar that’s for sure. Bunch of my friends in the Marines got bit by them in North Carolina. Puss and nasty grossness......


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 2, 2007)

_Phoneutria spp_. are the ''wandering spiders''. They are large ctenids, very very venomous. I think they are first in the list of the most venomous spiders. Second, maybe _Atrax robustus_.


----------



## Slash (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Sydney Funnel Web Spider (Atrax robustus) or the Brazilian Wandering Spider (Phoneutria nigriventer).


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey I did see a special on Tv somewhere with those, sounds like a nasty end to me. Seziures frothing, vomiting, death. Sounds quick and painful to.


----------



## worm (Jun 2, 2007)

to be honest doesnt the dady long legs belong to the tick family or mite family cuz of only one body part.  I had done some reading and from my understanding they are bottom feeders and more less do the removing of old freshly dead carcasses.   But correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Slash (Jun 2, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Hey I did see a special on Tv somewhere with those, sounds like a nasty end to me. Seziures frothing, vomiting, death. Sounds quick and painful to.


I've heard Atrax robustus can kill a child or a pet (dog/cat) within 15 minutes if not treated.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2007)

worm said:


> to be honest doesnt the dady long legs belong to the tick family or mite family cuz of only one body part.  I had done some reading and from my understanding they are bottom feeders and more less do the removing of old freshly dead carcasses.   But correct me if im wrong.


Thats wrong I think dont quote me. I do believe they are still segmented into two sections. And they dont scavange, I have fed many in my garage the will wrap and kill things.



Slash said:


> I've heard Atrax robustus can kill a child or a pet (dog/cat) within 15 minutes if not treated.


15 minutes      That is fast. Especially since you more then likely are going to get bite in some remote location far from help.


----------



## worm (Jun 2, 2007)

ok you all i know i saw this somewhere but i had to do some reseach on my own real quick and apparently if were all talking about the same daddy long legs you should read this link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvestman


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2007)

I do believe thats a type of tree spider. 
Ill go dig up a picture of a "daddy long leg"

Here is one, see how its segmented?







Here is another shot of the one you have in your link. They have to be different right? They both do  have long legs though


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

worm said:


> ok you all i know i saw this somewhere but i had to do some reseach on my own real quick and apparently if were all talking about the same daddy long legs you should read this link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvestman


Yeah see they aren't venomous, "These harmless-to-people arachnids.."

The link goes to Harvestman spiders, I believe the daddy long legs everyone else is talking about are the cellar spiders.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> I do believe thats a type of tree spider.
> Ill go dig up a picture of a "daddy long leg"
> 
> Here is one, see how its segmented?


Yeah see those are the "typical" daddy long legs, or cellar spiders.


I think the Brazilian Wandering Spiders are the most venomous, or atleast up there.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

*Sorry for the third post in a row, but..*

apparently Phoneutria nigriventer(Common name Brazilian Wandering Spider) has been dubbed the worldest deadliest spider, or atleast the genus Phoneutria. Look it up if you're curious.


----------



## worm (Jun 2, 2007)

i used to be realy good at this spider thing and i do belive the top pic you have is a common cob web spider and they do have silk glands and im shure some sort of venom.   I have only ever heard that there are about 5 poisnous spiders to be aware of and i dont have the compleat list infront of me but 
1)black widow
2)brown recluse
3)yellow sac spider
4) hobo spider
5)still thinking

lol....sorry i found the list online but cant now so thats all i got and maybe the funnel belongs on there as well


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

worm said:


> i used to be realy good at this spider thing and i do belive the top pic you have is a common cob web spider and they do have silk glands and im shure some sort of venom.   I have only ever heard that there are about 5 poisnous spiders to be aware of and i dont have the compleat list infront of me but
> 1)black widow
> 2)brown recluse
> 3)yellow sac spider
> ...


Is that the rating order?? Cause I would definately have to disagree.


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 2, 2007)

I disagree too.

_Phoneutria spp_. and _Atrax robustus_ are in the top of the list.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 2, 2007)

worm said:


> to be honest doesnt the dady long legs belong to the tick family or mite family cuz of only one body part.  I had done some reading and from my understanding they are bottom feeders and more less do the removing of old freshly dead carcasses.   But correct me if im wrong.


yeah there is what most people here call daddy long legs and its a harvestman and not a spider at all but there also is a type of spoder called a daddy longlegs too but its not dangerous and the venom isnt particularly harmfull and it CAN bite you lol but to no harm


----------



## worm (Jun 2, 2007)

Novak said:


> Is that the rating order?? Cause I would definately have to disagree.


no sir i was just putting them up there maybe i should of used bullets or dots insted...lol


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

worm said:


> no sir i was just putting them up there maybe i should of used bullets or dots insted...lol


Yeah lol, but your definately missing more venomous spiders then the ones listed.

We need Stefan2209 to come into this thread and tell us what he knows.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 2, 2007)

Novak said:


> Yeah lol, but your definately missing more venomous spiders then the ones listed.
> 
> We need Stefan2209 to come into this thread and tell us what he knows.


yeah no kidding i think a black widow is less dangerous than a subspinipes pede .


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> yeah no kidding i think a black widow is less dangerous than a subspinipes pede .


Thats for sure I'd say.

For the people with lots of time on their hands... read this..
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35141&highlight=Most+venomous


----------



## spid142 (Jun 2, 2007)

*most venomous*

I think Ive read that the Phoneutria species especially nigriventer are the worst.  Im not sure how it ranks, but I think I read they are considered to be one of the most venomous.  Maybe stefan knows how they rank, I know from reading his post about the species he warned they were considered dangerous by some.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

*Man I'm really involved with this thread.. lol*



spid142 said:


> I think Ive read that the Phoneutria species especially nigriventer are the worst.  Im not sure how it ranks, but I think I read they are considered to be one of the most venomous.  Maybe stefan knows how they rank, I know from reading his post about the species he warned they were considered dangerous by some.


I basically said that.  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=899142&postcount=18


----------



## spid142 (Jun 2, 2007)

*daddy longlegs*

BTW, Ive heard the longlegs myth too, used to live in kansas before moving to NY, and LOTS of people were more afraid of daddy longlegs in the basement than even black widows, LOL.  I knew it wasnt true, I would let em crawl over me and freak people out.  We also had lots of black widows around in my yard then, when I was growing up.  Never really bothered me to be around them.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ya I miss black widows. I lived in AZ growing up and used to catch them all the time, put them in jars and feed them anything that came into my room. My parents thought I had some harmless spider in a jar  
But now being in Oregon I cant find them anywhere, I might have to resort to buying a few soon. Or at least a male for the one female I have.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 2, 2007)

there is also the "white tailed spider" from austrailia,unless someone mentioned it already,not sure on the scientific name(have to look it up) i saw a segment on these and they are are extremely venomous,but it's the after effects thats really bad,they showed people that were bitten not pretty,very bad,the venom just "eats" away at your flesh,and it gets worse.and spider is very small.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

beetleman said:


> there is also the "white tailed spider" from austrailia,unless someone mentioned it already,not sure on the scientific name(have to look it up) i saw a segment on these and they are are extremely venomous,but it's the after effects thats really bad,they showed people that were bitten not pretty,very bad,the venom just "eats" away at your flesh,and it gets worse.and spider is very small.


So it's like L.reclusa venom. Necrosis right?


----------



## Ph4nToM (Jun 2, 2007)

According to the Guinness Book of World Records year 2000 edition, the Brazilian huntsman (_Phoneutria fera_) is the most venomous spider.  Heres an exact quote from the book about the spider:



Guinness Book of World Records: Millennium Edition said:


> *MOST VENOMOUS SPIDER*
> 
> The Brazilian huntsman (_Phoneutria fera_) has the most active neurotoxic venom of any spider.  Large and aggressive, huntsman hide in clothing or shoes and bite furiously several times if disturbed.  Hundreds of accidents involving the Brazilian huntsman are reported annually, but an antivenin is now available.  Most of the deaths that do occur are of children under the age of 7.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

Ph4nToM said:


> According to the Guinness Book of World Records year 2000 edition, the Brazilian huntsman (_Phoneutria fera_) is the most venomous spider.  Heres an exact quote from the book about the spider:


Yeah I saw that as well,that's outdated though, but I have ventured and read through several sites saying that Phoneutria spp. are the most venomous(like I said earlier).


----------



## beetleman (Jun 2, 2007)

Novak said:


> So it's like L.reclusa venom. Necrosis right?


yeah kinda but way worse, they showed this lady that got bit,and it was the worst case ive ever seen, the skin peels off,and it doesn't get better,it just gets worse and the lady could'nt even walk outside anymore the pain,huge pus sores,etc. i'm not sure of a cure though. but being they are very common over there i'm sure they have something for it.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 2, 2007)

beetleman said:


> yeah kinda but way worse, they showed this lady that got bit,and it was the worst case ive ever seen, the skin peels off,and it doesn't get better,it just gets worse and the lady could'nt even walk outside anymore the pain,huge pus sores,etc. i'm not sure of a cure though. but being they are very common over there i'm sure they have something for it.


I encourage you to find out where you saw this. I must see it!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2007)

i wonder if any hobbiests have ever been bit by a Phoneutria.what would u even do lol.im sure most hospitals dont carry there antivenom.seeking medical attention would be without a question tho


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

There is probably a rare amount of people that keep Phoneutria spp. in the states, if any at all. I know for sure though that there are way more people across the pond that keep them, so they might have a better chance for antivenom? I could be totally wrong on this.


----------



## EK2 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> I encourage you to find out where you saw this. I must see it!


The White Tail, Lampona cylindrata and Murina are associated with very harmful bites, necrosis type reaction. However this appears to be either exaggerated, or unfounded altogether.

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/179_04_180803/isb10785_fm.html

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/179_04_180803/whi10399_fm-2.html

"Most venomous" at this point in time would seem to be the Wanderer Phoneutria. Those with a better handle on toxicity could clarify things, but so much is dependent on very limited practical studies, and the recorded cases. It is hard to be definitive. It is known through venom studies that the Hadronyche Formidabilis male is thought to be somewhere between 5 to 7 times more toxic than the Atrax Robustus. The H.Ceberea is also thought to be much more toxic, somewhere in the order of the H.Formidabilis. The tree dwelling Had's (Northern and Southern Tree), could well be more venomous than Phoneutria, but not enough cases of human bites have occured to be definitive.

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/182_08_180405/isb10564_fm.html


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah and what do you mean by most venomous ? Literally id say most venomous would be one that had the most venom by volume. But that wold not nessarily be the most dangerous. IE spider A has a very very lethal venom but not much of it per bite. Spider B has weaker venom but large volumes of it per bite. so spider B is the most venomous but Spider A wold be more dangerous to you .... or even one wiht stronger venom per mL would be less dangerous because the amount of venom is so small that its rendered harmless to humans. But the one wiht the weak venom puts so much in you its bad.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2007)

it is most definitely the "Sydney Funnel Web" spider. real nasty venom. most venomous that is if you are talking in relation to humans.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> it is most definitely the "Sydney Funnel Web" spider. real nasty venom. most venomous that is if you are talking in relation to humans.


Hm, I wouldn't exactly doubt that, but do you have evidence or info behind this?


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Hm, I wouldn't doubt that, but do you have evidence or info behind this?


well, not much besides all the animal-planet specials and websites (i know, i know) i've run across. hold on...


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Hm, I wouldn't exactly doubt that, but do you have evidence or info behind this?


http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic548.htm
http://www.spiderzrule.com/spider3.htm
http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/funnelweb.htm
http://other-invertebrates.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_sydney_funnelweb_spider
http://www.usq.edu.au/users/weppner/dangerous/sydney_funnel_web_spider.htm
http://www.faunanet.gov.au/wos/factfile.cfm?Fact_ID=84

there, thats a quick 2-minute search. seems to confirm all i've ever heard.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you. 

THat is crazy, 





> First, the venom affects man and monkeys far more than other creatures. Man and monkeys lack a naturally occurring inhibitor of the venom that is present in many nonprimate vertebrates


good thing only the males are deadly..





> Second, only the bite from the male appears to be dangerous, which is a reversal of the situation with other highly poisonous spiders. Venom toxicity is consistently several times higher in the male than in the female (although females secrete several times more toxin). The male behavior pattern of permanently leaving the burrow to seek a mate leads it to enter houses and find its way into clothing and bedding.


quoted from the first link: http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic548.htm


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thank you.
> 
> THat is crazy,
> 
> ...


hahaha! true spiders are my specialty   (or wanna be specialty when i'm done with college!!)


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> hahaha! true spiders are my specialty   (or wanna be specialty when i'm done with college!!)


And I believe you, what course are you taking. A little off topic I know.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> And I believe you, what course are you taking. A little off topic I know.


ah, just any animal classes i can take, ya know. just got done doing a field study. i also have books i read and am constantly doing research on any and all spiders i keep and take care of any true spiders i find. especially ones from other states i go to.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi,

i´m pretty tired about this, so just a quick one:

Potentially lethal spiders are included in the genera (no ranking):

1.) Atrax / Hadronyche
2.) Latrodectus
3.) Loxosceles
4.) Phoneutria
5.) Sicarius

Within the funnelwebs it´s NOT A. robustus with the most active toxin but one of the Hadronyche ssp.´s.

Within Phoneutria it´s P. nigriventer with the most active toxin.

By mere bite statistics, accidents with Latrodectus and Loxosceles are much more likely to happen than with any of the both first mentioned genera.

Due to the fact that there´s antivenom available to my very personal opinion most dangerous spiders are African Sicarius species.

With other genera like Lampona or Trechona and so on former reports about significant toxicity are doubtful to say the least.

It has to be stressed that even bites of one of the most toxic species that don´t get treated with antivenom usually don´t result in death in healthy adults.

Have a nice sunday.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## beetleman (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> I encourage you to find out where you saw this. I must see it!


it was on animal planet sometime ago,it was called "venomous stinging bugs" or something like that,they will proberly air it again sometime.


----------



## TNeal (Jun 3, 2007)

The true Daddy Longlegs are not spiders as they do not have a segmented body.  The other ones knows as Daddy Longlegs do have a segmented body and build a web.  The true Daddy Longlegs does not build a web.  I find the false Daddy Longlegs all of the time in my house in their webs.

Tom


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

TNeal said:


> The true Daddy Longlegs are not spiders as they do not have a segmented body.  The other ones knows as Daddy Longlegs do have a segmented body and build a web.  The true Daddy Longlegs does not build a web.  I find the false Daddy Longlegs all of the time in my house in their webs.
> 
> Tom


Your referring to the harvestman as the true daddy long leg right? I consider the other one the true daddy long leg, but to each their own.


----------



## 8+) (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Your referring to the harvestman as the true daddy long leg right? I consider the other one the true daddy long leg, but to each their own.


Of course, this is the problem with common names. Where I'm from, we always called the harvestmen version "Granddaddy Longlegs" and the spider (Pholcus) "Daddy Longlegs Spider".

Widowman10, I guess you do know that Atrax and other Mygal funnels are not trues. Although, they do always seemed to grouped with the trues instead of with tarantulas on these boards for discussion.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 3, 2007)

The most venomous one is the one that kills you.


----------



## JesseD (Jun 3, 2007)

That last post was a good one. As far as I`ve found out if you use the term "deadliest" it would refer to which spider kills the most amount of people. Then there is "potency" which refers to how powerful the venom is. Yes I've heard that male A. robustus is the deadly of the two sexes and they are probably deadlier than Phoneutria spp. because they've been said to inject venom each time they bite. Phoneutria spp. although said to have the most potent venom does not inject venom with every bite making it less deadly. So you decide which is your favourite...???


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> The most venomous one is the one that kills you.


IMHO I agree with this statement... each person is different and hence, their bodies react differently to the venom.  That which may cause an anaphalactic reaction (sp?) may be the death of that person if not treated within the appropriate time frame.  

So I would say that the most venemous has to do with who is being bitten... just my $0.02.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 3, 2007)

TNeal said:


> The true Daddy Longlegs are not spiders as they do not have a segmented body.  The other ones knows as Daddy Longlegs do have a segmented body and build a web.  The true Daddy Longlegs does not build a web.  I find the false Daddy Longlegs all of the time in my house in their webs.
> 
> Tom


ROTFLOL at the term TRUE refering to a common name ROTFLOL


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 4, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> ROTFLOL at the term TRUE refering to a common name ROTFLOL


I said that as well, but I wasn't referring it to actually being a daddy long leg. I was referring it to the one people know more commonly. You know what I mean? Maybe I should have put best-known or something like that in "trues" place.


----------



## 8+) (Jun 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> I said that as well, but I wasn't referring it to actually being a daddy long leg. I was referring it to the one people know more commonly. You know what I mean? Maybe I should have put best-known or something like that in "trues" place.


Well you could say you were still more accurate, as you were referring to a "true" spider rather than an Opiliones!


----------



## ZoSoLp510 (Jun 4, 2007)

So I've heard, it's the Brazillian huntsman.


----------



## Venom (Jun 4, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i´m pretty tired about this, so just a quick one:
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting Stefan  I pretty much agree, though I'd add Missulena spp. to the list of potential killers. Sicarius is the overall worst in my opinion also. With the highly toxic neurokillers, you either die or recover more or less completely. With cytotoxic baddies like Sicarius, non fatal bites can still lose you a limb and damage internal organs. Their chance of causing death is high, but chance of causing non-lethal _harm _is VERY high, so even if you survive, you won't get off scot-free. Plus, little to no available treatment is a real bummer. 

Moral of the story: don't mess about with ANY of them and you won't have to find out firsthand!


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 5, 2007)

Remember its a different thing to compare venom potency and what the effects on humans really are.
And how willing the spider is to bite, venom yield, closeness to humans etc etc.
If you consider all these factors then Latrodectus, Loxoscelus and probably Sicarius wouldnt even be on the list. If only comparing venom drop for drop they would be on the list.
Imo its really a pointless discussion, its like debating what snake is the most venomous and only looking at the venom drop for drop without adding the other factors in.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 5, 2007)

Venom said:


> Thanks for posting Stefan  I pretty much agree, though I'd add Missulena spp. to the list of potential killers. Sicarius is the overall worst in my opinion also. With the highly toxic neurokillers, you either die or recover more or less completely. With cytotoxic baddies like Sicarius, non fatal bites can still lose you a limb and damage internal organs. Their chance of causing death is high, but chance of causing non-lethal _harm _is VERY high, so even if you survive, you won't get off scot-free. Plus, little to no available treatment is a real bummer.
> 
> Moral of the story: don't mess about with ANY of them and you won't have to find out firsthand!


Missulena  = whitetails? read they are pretty much candy asses as far as venom is concerned



Crotalus said:


> Remember its a different thing to compare venom potency and what the effects on humans really are.
> And how willing the spider is to bite, venom yield, closeness to humans etc etc.
> If you consider all these factors then Latrodectus, Loxoscelus and probably Sicarius wouldnt even be on the list. If only comparing venom drop for drop they would be on the list.
> Imo its really a pointless discussion, its like debating what snake is the most venomous and only looking at the venom drop for drop without adding the other factors in.


heaven forbid anyone do anything thinking not directly associated with, er building a bridge or something!  idle speculation is the devil's work!


----------



## 8+) (Jun 5, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> Missulena  = whitetails? read they are pretty much candy asses as far as venom is concerned


Mouse Spiders, not sure they're on par with the others either. It seems the whitetail has been all but exonerated.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 8, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> heaven forbid anyone do anything thinking not directly associated with, er building a bridge or something!  idle speculation is the devil's work!


Lost you there...


----------



## blacktara (Jun 21, 2007)

From everything I have been able to find on the net, it's certain Hadronyche species

Northern Tree Funnel Web and Frasier Island Funnel Web


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 21, 2007)

Ph4nToM said:


> According to the Guinness Book of World Records year 2000 edition, the Brazilian huntsman (_Phoneutria fera_) is the most venomous spider.  Heres an exact quote from the book about the spider:


This site says it is the most venomious in the _new world._
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/P-fera.html

Its common name is also Banana spider.


----------



## 8+) (Jun 21, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> Its common name is also Banana spider.


There are so many spiders called "Banana Spider", that I think this should be considered a descriptive term rather than even a common name.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> This site says it is the most venomious in the _new world._
> http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/P-fera.html
> 
> Its common name is also Banana spider.


Hi,

ahhh, you´re working with references, good.

So, my friend, if we are getting into this and you think you can proof to me / us that within the genus Phoneutria P. fera is more toxic than P. nigriventer would you please be so kind to show us scientifically valuable resources that back this up?

Like documented bite cases that can be clearly linked to this species?
Like chemical toxin analyses?

Like anything?

You are of course aware that all the documented bite cases that had severe systemic effects occured in areas where P. fera is not known to occur but P. nigriventer?
Next to that you are of course aware of the fact that the really severe bite cases didn´t even make up as much as 1% of all the analysed Bite cases, are you?

Greetings,

Stefan


----------

